# extra blood tests



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all 

looking for some advice from you all. 

i am seeing my lovely gp on wednesday and was wondering if there are any blood test i could ask him to do for me. all clinic are testing me for now is my amh.

just want to cover all bases for next go just incase there is something we are missing that we could do to help get a bfp.

any advice welcome. thank you all


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello - have you had your level 1 immunes tested? Your GP should do these for you - you'll need to get the list of the immunes thread as most doctors won't know the details - but they should be covered by the NHS. I also managed to get karyotying down by them - but this was a bit more tricky.

Good luck x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie if your gp is willing get the level 1's done and also FSH/LH as it is thought that AMH is for egg reserve and FSH is for egg quaility! not sure how true it is but i have read about it


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Queenie have a chat with Sam she had a bunch of blood test done privately this time, I cant remember what they were but they identified a problem she had and look where she is now


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll have to try and dig out the letter to get the exact details - didn't make much sense tbh - lots of 3 letter abbreviations! I think they were all testing for clotting though (acupuncturist recommended testing for these due to my endo). As a result of having a positive lupus anticoagulant result, I was told to take aspirin and prescribed clexane. I'm certainly glad that we got these extra tests done as wanted everything to be in as good a position as possible for this cycle. Not sure what ultimately did it - could have been the extra meds prescribed during tx, or the 5 months on gonapeptyl before tx, or the acupuncture and meditation, or the starjumps that helped them get to my other ovary   think the combination of all these things certainly made me more relaxed and positive about treatment - and that can't be a bad thing   x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Queenie - level 1 tests your GP should hopefully do:

•  Thyroid panel (TSH, free-T3, free T4 and preferably antithyroid antibodies) – to test for under/over active thyroid
•  Insulin resistance (ideally the glucose tolerance test (GTT))
•  Thrombophilia panel (ideally including Factor V Leiden and Antiphospholipid panel) – to test for any obvious ‘sticky blood’ signs
•  FBC and liver function tests (basic check on your overall health)
•  Lupus and Rheumatoid arthritis panel (including anti nuclear antibodies – may signal any undiagnosed auto immune conditions).


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all 

thanks for advice. i have had the level 1 tests done and they have come back normal. seeing gp tomorrow to talk through them.

might suggest FSH and LH get them tested again.

should i ask about estraidol and oestrogen.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

estraidol and oestrogen, pointless if your having fertility treatment huni. have you considered a sperm dna fragmentation test?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers kara wasn't sure what they were for.

yes did consider dna frag test, but lyndon didn't feel we would need it and especially as we have icsi any way.


----------

